# David brown / case 1490 fuel line vents



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)

I bought a 1490 case 2wd it's a 1980 motor was blown I rebuilt it over the summer. Got it running and I has issues with only the fuel tank that has the fuel filling spout on it having any fuel in it. The second tank was empty. When I did the split I cleaned the tanks and made sure all lines were clear and clean. The people before me had the vent from the second tank ( the tank under were the door to the cab is) connecting to the tank that receives the fuel from the back. It created a vacume that also starved the engine after running for a while. My question is does anyone know how this system vents? The fill tank has three spots were hoses/ vent lines could go. One on the very top. It was routed to the only vent on the other tank also at the very top. The one below that one goes to the preheated fuel line to the intake manifold flow plug. Its located close to the frame below the top most vent. There is another one closest to the tire. They make a triangle shape with all three. Anyone have info on how/were these are routed ? I've searched the internet to death.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy strider, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below are parts diagrams of your fuel tanks, depending upon which model you have. If you are developing a vacuum in your tanks, your vent system is plugged or incomplete somewhere. Your filler cap should have a vent in it. Maybe it's plugged?? If not, drill a small hole in it? Or, get a vented cap.

https://www.messicks.com/cas/192705?sectionId=366676&diagramId=3480071

https://www.messicks.com/cas/192705?sectionId=366676&diagramId=3480072


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a vented cap for your tractor.

*Fuel Cap*
*for Case 770, 780, 880, 885, 1190, 1194, 990, 995, 996, 1200, 1210, 1212, 1290, 1294, 1390, 1394, 1410, 1412, 1490, 1494, 1594, 1690, 1694 Tractors*














For tractor models Selectamatics 770, 780, 880 and synchromatics 885, 1190, 1194, 990, 995, 996, 1200, 1210, 1212, 1290, 1294, 1390, 1394, 1410, 1412, 1490, 1494, 1594, 1690, 1694, 1690 Turbo.
Part No: K304590
$*7.49*


----------



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)

I had looked at that diagram it dont show me were or what the three lines go too. I think they had it routed wrong when I got it. I'll look at the cap this morning. They said that the second tank would always stay full and not empty during use. I figured the hose on the bottom was full of sludge. It was actually a really clean system. I suspect it's the hose that goes from tank to tank on top. It should be individually vented. Cause after I disconnected the two the fuel balanced out between tanks.


----------



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)

strider said:


> I had looked at that diagram it dont show me were or what the three lines go too. I think they had it routed wrong when I got it. I'll look at the cap this morning. They said that the second tank would always stay full and not empty during use. I figured the hose on the bottom was full of sludge. It was actually a really clean system. I suspect it's the hose that goes from tank to tank on top. It should be individually vented. Cause after I disconnected the two the fuel balanced out between tanks.


----------



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)

Fuel cap is plugged so that's half the problem. Now I need to figure out proper routing of the hoses that are there. Thanks for the response big t


----------



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)

The bottom right delivers fuel to the preheated. The other two I can only guess.


----------



## strider (Dec 8, 2020)

Ok finally got a dealership that was willing to give me there time. Two states away ... any way the top lines are both separate vents that go onto the square tube of the cab on each side. The bottom right does go to the manifold pre heater. However they couldn't find any info on the bottom left line. They said it could be for something my tractor dont have. So just plug it and see how it does until I can figure out what it's for. So only one mystery left on this girl. I'm excited to finally start dragging my road and fields.


----------

